# WTB: Sassafras Roots



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

If someone can do it, I'd like to purchase a large flat rate box full of small, fresh sassafras roots. I don't have access to any woods here. Thank you.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

i'll look and see what i can find in a day or so.............


----------



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

Miner John I don't know where you live in TN but me and my family are going up to Pigeon Forge coming from the Laurel Ms area. If your close to where I am passing by I would be glad to bring you some as long as you could meet me somewhere easy next to the interstate that I can access easily with a large 5th wheel RV. Just let me know we will be passing through this Friday


----------

